# Issues with 65 Ford 3000 Hydraulic Pump



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

Question, when I first start my tractor and raise the 3 point hitch it is slow to raise and sputters when raising. Also after running the tractor for around an hour the 3 point hitch will not raise at all. If I let the tractor sit for 30 minutes the 3 point hitch will raise but slow and it still sputters. Is this due to a weak hydraulic pump or is there something wrong with the hydraulic piston? Or could it be something else?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ryun.

First thing to check is the output pressure of your hydraulic pump. See attached pump parts diagram. Install a 3000 psi pressure gauge into the hydraulic pump output port (remove plug #20). Max pressure 2500 psi.... You can install a rebuild kit in your pump if it's not up to par.

Another thing to check is the setting of your flow control valve, just above and behind your right foot as you are sitting on the tractor. See attached parts diagram. This valve is intended to adjust the lowering speed of your lift (with a heavy load on it), with a "fast" or "slow" setting, but on my tractor it also affects the lift speed. Set this valve to the "fast" position.


----------



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

The port to test the pressure I located it on the attached diagram but where is this located on the actually tractor?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your hydraulic pump is mounted on the left rear side of your engine.


----------



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

So it is not underneath the seat?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You need to get an Operators Manual and a shop/service manual for your tractor.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

No not beneath the seat but where sixbales describes. If original you will see two metal lines coming from it crossing to the right on top of the bell housing. And I agree manuals would serve you well.


----------



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

Is this the location of the hydraulic pump that controls the 3 point hitch?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

Awesome! Thank you for the help!!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Manuals are reasonably priced on eBay. Hard copy or cd and you can buy download. They are worth there wait in gold


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

yes. and this link will take you to the 3000 parts list. https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/HINESEQUIP/parts-search.html#epc::mr67519
It will show parts and locations, but you need owner's/operator's manual and Shop/service manual


----------



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

Just got my owners manual this morning. Planning on going through it tonight.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

One of the possibility for the sputter is the o ring on the suction line. They do fail and allows the pump to suck air. There should be one on each end.


----------



## Chet wachsmuth (May 5, 2018)

Ryun Kasten said:


> Question, when I first start my tractor and raise the 3 point hitch it is slow to raise and sputters when raising. Also after running the tractor for around an hour the 3 point hitch will not raise at all. If I let the tractor sit for 30 minutes the 3 point hitch will raise but slow and it still sputters. Is this due to a weak hydraulic pump or is there something wrong with the hydraulic piston? Or could it be something else?


Filter ?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

Saw the question above and realized this thread sort of started in the middle instead of the beginning of a troubleshooting process. I do not intend to insult your intelligence or experience in any way. While the beginning steps in troubleshooting may not solve your problem, they are the cheapest and easiest steps to take. Have you checked the level of the fluid in your rear end/transmission? do you know how? Is it full? Did it look clear or milky gray color? Advice I've heard from other experienced owners: Caution: Do not turn bolts in the vicinity of the hydraulic reservoir unless you know what you are doing as some have things attached inside the reservoir that can detach and fall into the sump. Also: The pumps seldom fail. It seems you are a new tractor owner, here's an article you might like to read based on my experience and my mechanics advice: https://www.tractorforum.com/articles/advice-to-newbie-owners-on-living-with-an-older-tractor.11/


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Chet , no filter in these units only a screen on the end of the suction line


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Ryan Kasten: been talking with Dozer966 about filters and have invited you into conversation so you can get the info. Basically it says there should be 2 filters in your hydraulic sump. But start by checking the level and condition of the fluid first.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello Ryan. Grayson has brought to my attention that there is a paper filter on the return line in the rear end and a screen filter on the inlet. According to the schematic he has provided it is there. This is something I have to look in to on my 1970 3400 industrial. I might have overlooked it or it might just not be there on mine . Back to the books for me. I wanted to mention it on this post so no one makes my mistake in the future.
Thanks Grayson


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Guys, I am not a mechanic and do admire those of you who know their way into something as complex as these hydraulic systems. I can turn a bolt, learn from experience, see things that are missing, bent, corroded, jury-rigged; but the most important tool in my tool box is my new bff, the independent tractor mechanic. With the quality of the IT manuals and the disinterest of dealers service departments, web sites like this and the experience of contributors will only become more valuable as these tractors age.


----------



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

Guys thank you for all the help with this!


----------



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

Question, how do you know if your pump is a piston pump or a gear pump?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

by the location on the tractor. All 2000, 3000 and 4000 without independent pto have piston pump located at left rear of engine. The gear driven pump fits to the side of the rear end housing.


----------



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Ryun.
> 
> First thing to check is the output pressure of your hydraulic pump. See attached pump parts diagram. Install a 3000 psi pressure gauge into the hydraulic pump output port (remove plug #20). Max pressure 2500 psi.... You can install a rebuild kit in your pump if it's not up to par.
> 
> Another thing to check is the setting of your flow control valve, just above and behind your right foot as you are sitting on the tractor. See attached parts diagram. This valve is intended to adjust the lowering speed of your lift (with a heavy load on it), with a "fast" or "slow" setting, but on my tractor it also affects the lift speed. Set this valve to the "fast" position.


When running a pressure check on the hydraulic pump do you just connect just the 3000 psi pressure gauge directly into the port on the pump? Does it need to have a hose attached? Also any idea on what type of threads and size the threads on the pressure gauge need to be?


----------

